# Web reduction?



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Can anyone explain web reduction and also ray counts, and the amount that halfmoons need to be show quality?


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Web-reduction only matters in regards to Crowntails and Combtails, so a Halfmoon shouldn't have any.

Ray-counts refers to the number of individual rays at the end of the caudal that all come from the same primary ray at the base of the peduncle. A higher ray-count gives the fish a better chance of reaching 180-degrees, but too many gives the fish overly heavy fins, and a messy caudal appearance.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

